# bad algae problem



## juggy (Oct 16, 2007)

i have just recently got a saltwater aquarium about 5 months ago. it is a 55 gallon tank with protein skimmer and uv sterilizer. i always have dark green, brown and red algae growing on my live sand. i don't know how to get rid of this problem. I have tried vacuuming it up but it comes back a day later.


----------



## cat 1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Most newer tanks go thru some kind of algae phase.Are u using R/O water?Overfeeding?Its a ruff process if it gets a good foothold..Just do your waterchanges,keep vacuumin' it out and itll go away in time may take tweakin your feedings also.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Feeding issues, circulation issues, filtration issues... all causes of "algae problems" such as you describe. While true that all new tanks will go through phases of algae growth, what you are describing sounds more like a problem instead of natural growth. 

I agree with continuing the water changes, but it may also take adjusting the water flow, adding a power head or even just changing the direction of the power head, and also may take adding some filtration.

What type of filtration are you currently using? What animals and how many are in the tank? What is your water temp? water params for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, and calcium? What kind of substrate is on the bottom of the tank, sand or crushed coral? What foods are you feeding and how much, how often? How much water are you changing during your water changes, and how often are you doing this? Is there a buildup on the water's surface? How often do you empty your skimmer cup?

We'll help all we can, but need answers to these questions first...


----------



## jesus villaseño (Oct 25, 2007)

I AGREE WITH BETTA BABY, ALSO YOU MUST CHECK YOSUR NITRATES, SILICATES AND PHOSPHATES, YOU MUST LIMIT THEM, SOMETIMES LIVE ROCK AND SAND LEACHES THOSE NUTRIENTS BACK TO THE WATER. WRONG LIGHTS ALSO HELPS THE ALGA TO THRIVE. NEVERTHELESS, ALGAE WILL BE PRESENT IN SOME WAY OR ANOTHER IN A TANK, BUT WE AS AQUARISTS NEED TO CONTROL IT. IF YOU NEED EXTRA HELP, YOU MIGHT USE SOME GRANULAR FERRIC OXIDE (PHOSPHATE ADSORBER) SUCH AS ROWA PHOS SOR SOMETHING SIMILAR, WHENEVER USING THIS PRODUCTS, YOU NEED TO MONITOR THE ALKALINITY QUITE OFTEN, USE IT IN MODERATE QUANTITIES. BUT STHE BEST THING TO DO IS FIND OUT WHAT IT IS GETTIANG OUT OF CONTROL. HOPE THIS HELPS AND SALUDOS DESDE MEXICO.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Phosphates are a true algae fertilizer. Do you know what your readings are? Phos can be created from animal waste, death, or over feeding. As stated above phos removers can help significantly. Do you know your MG levels? Magnesium is very low in most salt mixes and out of whack MG levels have been proven to hasten algae growth. This has been demonstrated by those of us that swear by 2 part solutions like B-Ionic. You don't tell us the size of the tank and how much flow you have through it. Stagnant water really helps algae grow. What type of lighting, how long is it on, how old are the bulbs, what are the spectrums?


----------



## jesus villaseño (Oct 25, 2007)

THERE YOU ARE JUGGY, NOW WE NEED YOUR ANSWERS.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't know? :roll:


----------

